# (an attempt in) Breeding A. seemani - Phots



## becca81 (Sep 3, 2005)

*(an attempt in) Breeding A. seemani - Photos*

I've been trying to get my female _A. seemani_ and Eddie's male to mate over the past couple of weeks.

So far I haven't seen any insertions and the male usually runs away as soon as he gets close to the female.

I decided two days ago to use a breeding tank and see if that would allow them to eventually mate, but all that I've actually observed happening so far is the female wandering around (go figure) and is now out of her container, walking around the breeding tank.  The male is hiding in his flowerpot.

I'm going to leave them there for a little bit longer and see what happens.

Male and female containers side-by-side:






Male being prodded to go visit the female:






Male climbing over:






The closest they ever got to one another:






Now in the breeding tank:


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 3, 2005)

You could  pu a little bit of soil on the bottom of this breeding tank , just in case they decide  to go there :]  


trye to  worm them a little -  higher temperature  makes the male  more  horny - I think :]


----------



## becca81 (Sep 3, 2005)

BakuBak said:
			
		

> You could  pu a little bit of soil on the bottom of this breeding tank , just in case they decide  to go there :]
> 
> 
> trye to  worm them a little -  higher temperature  makes the male  more  horny - I think :]


I thought about putting something in the bottom of the breeding tank just after I took the picture, and ended up lining it with towels so that they wouldn't be hurt if one had a fall.


----------



## KJE (Sep 3, 2005)

Has there been any drumming or anything?  Just keep trying and hopefully it will work at least once.


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Sep 3, 2005)

Ohh I really like that set up. I haven't actually seen a breeding set up like that before, always wondered how it was done without risking a bite or the T escaping. Hope they do breed for you!


----------



## becca81 (Sep 3, 2005)

KJE said:
			
		

> Has there been any drumming or anything?  Just keep trying and hopefully it will work at least once.


Only from the female - no drumming from the male *until* he is put back in his container, then he begins drumming and acts interested.

When I then open everything up for him to be able to get to the female and she starts drumming, he runs and hides again.


----------



## KJE (Sep 3, 2005)

Hmm, is it common for the male of this species to be that afraid of the female?  I know I've read about other species that seem to be harder to breed due to the male being afraid, but it's been a long time since I read it so I don't remember the species.


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 3, 2005)

Personally, I've never met a guy not interested in sex  :? 

I've never bred Ts, so I don't know if my advice will even matter. 

Have you tried seperating them with a peice of plexiglass? That might help.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 3, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Personally, I've never met a guy not interested in sex  :?
> 
> I've never bred Ts, so I don't know if my advice will even matter.
> 
> Have you tried seperating them with a peice of plexiglass? That might help.


From what I've gathered, A. seemani males are very nervous and usually run away from the female (as has also been my experience).

Plexiglass?  As in a cage divider?  I've done it before with other species, but I don't think it'll help here - I left them together in the breeding tank for almost 2 days and the male never moved...

Try again in a couple of days, I guess...


----------



## Bearskin10 (Sep 3, 2005)

Unfortunately sometimes you just get a male that doesn't know what to do but if he ever figures it out...... What happens a lot with male like this is the female will get sick and tired of the teasing and chomp him at least that's my experience with his sort...
Good luck and happy breeding... Greg


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 3, 2005)

I had  this same problem with nhandu  , after everything that  I could try   I ve put   them on the flor and san -  she will eat  you or I will eat you ...  after a few minutes i had a realy good porno in front of me :] :]


----------



## Mr Ed (Sep 5, 2005)

Imegnixs_Cinder said:
			
		

> Ohh I really like that set up. I haven't actually seen a breeding set up like that before, always wondered how it was done without risking a bite or the T escaping. Hope they do breed for you!


   I hope they breed for you too.  My boy is just a shy guy...


----------



## becca81 (Sep 5, 2005)

Mr Ed said:
			
		

> I hope they breed for you too.  My boy is just a shy guy...


I'm trying again today and putting them back in the breeding tank together.  I'll keep you updated!  

I had no idea this was going to be this much of a challenge...


----------



## Mr Ed (Sep 5, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I'm trying again today and putting them back in the breeding tank together.  I'll keep you updated!
> 
> I had no idea this was going to be this much of a challenge...


Has anyone had much luck breeding them in the states?  I know if it can be done Becca you can do it, I have faith in you.  I guess my pep talk with him before he left didn't work too well....  Nice pics BTW.


----------



## becca81 (Sep 11, 2005)

I THINK IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!!

I put them back together last night in a breeding tank (used a rubbermaid one this time, so I couldn't see as well).  The male was very ready to go as soon as I took the lid off and the female also started wandering around.  

When I checked back later, I saw them together (but I couldn't see well enough to see if there were actually insertions) and I didn't want to disturb them to take any pictures (I'd have to take the lid off and everything) - this morning the male is making another sperm web.


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 11, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice Becca!
Hopefully they did have a event. Kind of funny how both of ours chose yesterday to bred. I have all my photos and a thread started for the Aphonpelma seemanni in the breeding forum.


 :clap:  :clap:


----------



## becca81 (Sep 11, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Nice Becca!
> Hopefully they did have a event. Kind of funny how both of ours chose yesterday to bred. I have all my photos and a thread started for the Aphonpelma seemanni in the breeding forum.
> 
> 
> :clap:  :clap:


I saw that - I also thought it was strangely coincidental that ours mated on the same day, after several mating attempts with all of them.  

Maybe there was something in the air...


----------



## becca81 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's the setup - the female's container is on the right (where the male is currently making a sperm web) and the male's container is on the left (the female is currently underneath it).







Photo of the male from this morning.


----------



## Droften (Sep 11, 2005)

Well hopefully you will be a Grandmother??  I have a A seemani as well she is way overdue for the male, but I must start with an eaiser species first that's why I just purchased 2- A. Avicularia's in hope that with three all together I might get lucky with one male and one female?  Can't wait to start the same concept with them!  Good luck!  And thanks for the help as well!


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 11, 2005)

so hopefully a good insertion took place...good luck...i think when you breed T u have to be patient....nice job

Aaron


----------



## Mr Ed (Sep 11, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I THINK IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!!
> 
> I put them back together last night in a breeding tank (used a rubbermaid one this time, so I couldn't see as well).  The male was very ready to go as soon as I took the lid off and the female also started wandering around.
> 
> When I checked back later, I saw them together (but I couldn't see well enough to see if there were actually insertions) and I didn't want to disturb them to take any pictures (I'd have to take the lid off and everything) - this morning the male is making another sperm web.


Cool, sounds like your time and patience finally paid off.  I hope it turns out to be productive, I think hes a good looking male and your girl was a beauty too.  If you get any pics or any news let me know.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 17, 2005)

Update - 

I noticed last night that my female was webbing much more than usual.  She's got about 1/3 of her container webbed up and she's never been a big webber.  I can't see too much since she's in a tupperware container and I don't want to risk opening it up to get a good look.

She started webbing last night and she's still out and about this morning - very unusual for her.  I haven't seen her out of her hide (the food walks to her  ) since she was mated.


----------



## jbrd (Dec 17, 2005)

I bet your excited about this one eh? Good luck with a sac.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 17, 2005)

Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 17, 2005)

ya becca good luck with a sac!!!!!!!!  

what i wanted to ask was where do you get that greenish moss stuff?


thanks and once again good luck!


----------



## KJE (Dec 17, 2005)

Good luck!  I hope she's has a successful sac.  I bred my female with Mr Ed's male right after you.  I hope mine does something soon.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 17, 2005)

Good luck Bec! 

With luck all of ours will lay around the same time!

Here is what two of my females look like now!







and this is what they are doing..digging into different spots


----------

